# USB tethering vs Wifi hotspot

## hatuko

Since I am on the move I was trying to use my Nexus 6P as wifi hotspot with the MBP but I didn't get it to work. The MBP sees the network but doesn't connect.

So I recompiled the kernel with the required stuff for USB tethering and it's working fine; the phone is seen as a network interface and Internet works. However I was wondering, which is faster, the USB tethering or the wifi hotspot?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

hatuko,

That all depends on the wifi hotspot uplink and how many people are sharing it compared to the data rate your phone will deliver.

There is no one answer. It will vary with time of day and hotspot to hotspot.  

USB tethering is more secure, since you have that to yourself.  On a wifi hotspot, the wifi key, if any, is usually shared by all users.

----------

## Zucca

I use USB networking (tethering for all the hippies out there :P) whenever I can. It charges my phone at the same time. Profit? Yes.

And most propably it's faster or in par with wifi hotspot.

----------

## eccerr0r

USB = dedicated access medium > wifi which is shared.  Remember anyone using the same (and adjacent) channels is sharing the wifi channel bandwidth (but not necessarily your uplink)

All in all, it's convenience.  Wireless tethering of any sort is "fun" and if some friend is nearby, you can share.  But phone still needs to charge.

I use bluetooth PAN or DUN when I can,  because my phone uses less power tethering wirelessly that way and I'll just deal with the extra latency if DUN doesn't work.  I try not to connect my USB due to my phone's flimsy weak connector, and the wifi on my phone is half baked due to driver/hardware issues (stuck with using WEP and adhoc...).

----------

## Ant P.

USB is faster by a long shot. USB2 can do up to 480Mbps, the wifi on a phone might top out at ¾ that — assuming "high speed" 802.11n support on both ends, and also a faraday cage in perfect vacuum, and well-written wifi drivers...

----------

## eccerr0r

Most likely you're bottlenecked by cellular speeds before wifi speeds, unless you have that snazzy 4G LTE and have ideal cellular conditions too.

Bluetooth, however, can be overwhelmed by even 3G cellular speeds.  I don't mind, it's still considerably better than dialup modem.

----------

## Roman_Gruber

Don't the orginal poster compared Smartphone wifi hotspot vs smartphone usb network connection?

Should be afaik the same except with the tethering you keep the phone charged while using the network and uses less energy because the wifi is not used. And probably less heat too because the wifi is inactive.

It also depends on your data plan. When you have LTE I have no idea which one may be faster.

The wired connection, alias usb tethering is a relyable connection.

Wifi depends on how many nodes are using the air medium closeby.

When you are on UMTS it should not matter on which one of the two you are using.

Feel free to use a speedtest service to find out which one is faster for your device. It heavily depends on the data plan, phone hardware, network connection and phone firmware, including the software.

Just out of curioustiy, which guide did you use for getting tethering to work?

----------

